# 2021-22 pre-budget submissions



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

[HEADING=2]2021-22 Pre-Budget Submissions[/HEADING]

Date
27 November 2020 - 29 January 2021

Consultation Type
Submission

On 27 November 2020 the Minister for Housing and Assistant Treasurer called for submissions from individuals, businesses and community groups on their views regarding priorities for the 2021-22 Budget.

The Pre-Budget Submission process for the 2021-22 Budget will close on 29 January 2021.

Make a submission.

https://treasury.gov.au/consultation/2021-22-pre-budget-submissions
The Budget will be delivered on Tuesday 11 May 2021.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Submissions close this Friday (29 January 2021).


----------

